# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  أغنية مسلسل سنوات الضياع باللغة التركية ...!!!!

## N_tarawneh

*أغنية مسلسل سنوات الضياع باللغة التركية ...!!!!*


 


*لتحميل الأغنية / إضّغط بالماوس على خشم توبه ...* 

*الترجة النصية للأغنية ...*
*

الخجولة مثل حبة  الثلـــــــــــــــــــــــج ...!!!

المورّده مثل  جناح الطيـــــــــــــــــــــــر ...!!!

الحبيب أصبح غريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب ...!!!

 ولمس يده أصبح حـــــــــــــــــــــــــرام ...!!!

 لماذا هذا الفراق  قبـــــــــــــــل الاوان ...!!!

لقد دفنت قلبيّ فــــــــــــــــــي الارض ...!!!

واشجار الزيزفون تذرف الدموع من دم ...!!!

اي نوع من الوداع هذا يا حبيبـــي ...!!!؟؟؟

وكأن دموعك سقطت من عيونـــــــي ...!!!

لقد أصبحت صامتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه ...!!!

ولا زآل حبه معــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ...!!!

أتمنى أن يقترب مني أكّثـــــــــــــــــــر ...!!!

لا تجعلني أخضع راسي ذليلة هكــــذا ...!!!

ولا تجعل هذا الجرح ينـــــــــــــــــــــزف ...!!!

***************************
********************
***************
***********
********
****
**
**

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مشكور ابو الطروانه 

يؤبشني هالخشم المنمنم

----------


## N_tarawneh

> مشكور ابو الطروانه 
> 
> يؤبشني هالخشم المنمنم


بس خشم ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرااا يا نادر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً نادر 

الأغنية موجودة فيديو كليب في المنتدى

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرااا يا نادر


لا شكر على واجب ...

----------


## احمد الدليمي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## عماد14

مشكور اخي الكريم

----------


## وطن غربتى

هالووووووووووووووووو مرسى

----------


## sho0osho

ميرررررررسي  بكو..

----------


## فنانه / يارا

مشكوور اخوي على الاغنيه
ان شاء الله اطرح اغنيه جديده  شهر 9
انتظروني .........

----------


## انس شواقفه

شكرا كثير :Eh S(2):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

يسلمووو

----------


## nano_elgmal

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## احمدكم

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
من البلدوزر احمدكم الى الكل

----------


## winner11

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## fotna20

مشكور

----------


## modey22522

يسلمو اخي

----------


## دمعة صمت

مشكور الاغنية كتير رووعه

----------


## القناص5

مشكور ابو الطروانه 

يؤبشني هالخشم المنمنم

----------


## rouzita

mercie

----------


## غادهـ

:Gbiggrin:

----------


## غادهـ

:SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (88):

----------


## غادهـ

:SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (67):

----------


## غادهـ

:Bl (19):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):  :SnipeR (3):

----------


## غادهـ

:SnipeR (35):  :Bl (8):

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

thanx

----------


## ديدي88

gggg
الغنية مو طالعة عندي

----------


## rofia

merci bienn est je ponse que vous ete le millieure

----------


## لهيب الصحراء

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## احمد امين

مشكور
 :36 1 70[1]:

----------

